# e621.net has been drama-offed



## TheRedRaptor (Aug 31, 2010)

I just uploaded a few things to e621.net and when I went to check the number of views, I get the following:


> e621 is over. sorry.
> 
> Thanks to numerous threats to our host, false claims of illegal content, harassment and a few things that are much worse, e621 is being closed down permanently. It's been fun running it. If you're looking for an alternative, try dammitfreehaven.com or something. If you want to come in and bitch at us, #e621 on irc.darkmyst.org will be a place you can do that.
> 
> ...



So long.


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh NO!  I'm going to miss it :^[

Well, maybe not... there were only two pictures on the site that I really liked :^D


----------



## IanKeith (Aug 31, 2010)

Kind of a pain in the ass. It had a lot of art other places didn't for whatever reason, or that is difficult to find (artist having deletion tantrums, stuff fading away, whatnot). I didn't always agree with the admin or the practices, but it was still a handy site to have around.

The deletion so soon after a major upgrade like the one it went through is rather odd. Part of me would not be surprised to see it be back within a few days, the rest would not be surprised to see it permanently gone. I'd like to see it return, personally, and would hope that Arc kept backups, but I feel as though I am (as usual) in the minority here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 31, 2010)

What was it anyhow?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 31, 2010)

...And nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Riptor (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, I always knew from his previous actions iRoo was a total ass, but this is just being a dick for the sake of being a dick. Any idea why he did it? It's either him trying to be some kind of moral crusader and 'clean up' the internet, or there's some kind of deeper drama involved. I never was a _huge_ fan of the site, to be honest, but I'd just rather be sure he doesn't try it again somewhere else.


----------



## IanKeith (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What was it anyhow?


 
e621 was an image and flash hosting site, specializing in furry images, mostly porn. It had a tag function that facilitated easy searching anad saw a couple hundred new images a day on average, if my guesses are right.



Lastdirewolf said:


> ...And nothing of value was lost.


 
My, what a helpful post. A shining example of literature, right here.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 31, 2010)

IanKeith said:


> My, what a helpful post. A shining example of literature, right here.


 
My, what a productive post. A fantastic example of a response. I'm so touched you felt that way, knowing _you_ wouldn't try the lowest form of sarcasm.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 31, 2010)

Well I'm not going to lie... I was part of the anti e621.net group. I don't feel bad about it either.


----------



## IanKeith (Aug 31, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> My, what a productive post. A fantastic example of a response. I'm so touched you felt that way, knowing _you_ wouldn't try the lowest form of sarcasm.



So are you here for any actual reason in this thread, or just to try and pick fights?


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Aug 31, 2010)

That's too bad to see it go down. It was an easy place to GET MAH Pr0N FIX


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 31, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooo.........


----------



## Kiru-kun (Aug 31, 2010)

and thus I say.... good night, Sweet prince...


*weeps for the pronz*


----------



## Ben (Aug 31, 2010)

From what I understand, Watch Your Step has a lot to do with this. I'm not sure how to feel about that.


----------



## Brazen (Aug 31, 2010)

The best furry trolls are furry trolls, am I right?


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 31, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What was it anyhow?


 
PORN, GLORIOUS PORN
But what made it so awesome was its entirely tag-based browsing system


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 31, 2010)

IanKeith said:


> e621 was an image and flash hosting site, specializing in furry images, mostly porn. It had a tag function that facilitated easy searching anad saw a couple hundred new images a day on average, if my guesses are right.



Oh, then it had it coming.


----------



## lookabout (Aug 31, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> PORN, GLORIOUS PORN
> But what made it so awesome was its entirely tag-based browsing system


 Exactly what I thought, but now we can't have that anymore because of some assholes going the way of a terrorist (perhaps that's a bit much, but still)


----------



## IanKeith (Aug 31, 2010)

Ben said:


> From what I understand, Watch Your Step has a lot to do with this. I'm not sure how to feel about that.



Having taken a look over 'Watch Your Step', there... Not only would it not surprise me, it'd be just a damn shame. It sounds like someone's personal vendetta going on a bit farther than it should; the author of that blog seems to be the type to take any opinion that differs from his own and discard it, preferring the 'holier-than-thou' stance whenever possible.

@greg-the-fox
Oh yes, the tag-based browsing actually was damn neat, and allowed me to search things that I wouldn't be able to search for on other sites. Not to mention folks that do nice, thorough tagging made images fantastic to mull through. Great way to spend a bit of time, following tag after tag. Like TVTropes for furry art.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 31, 2010)

This is the first time I ever see TvTropes and Furry being associated to one another. Then again at least TvT had some little substance as opposed to that site.

Anyway, good riddance.


----------



## Murry (Aug 31, 2010)

Well thats crap. I didnt use it very much to pronz hunt but the tagging system made it great for searching it for inspiration or species refrences. Going to miss the site in the long term.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 31, 2010)

Fenrari said:
			
		

> Well I'm not going to lie... I was part of the anti e621.net group. I don't feel bad about it either.



It's so nice to know there are people like you, ready to stick your noses in other people's business. Does it really matter to you that much if people share pictures? What harm did the site ever cause?


----------



## Willow (Aug 31, 2010)

Wasn't the site like mostly porn or something?

Boo hoo, it's not like there aren't thousands of other websites that have furry related art. This isn't really the end of the world.


----------



## Redregon (Aug 31, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> It's so nice to know there are people like you, ready to stick your noses in other people's business. Does it really matter to you that much if people share pictures? What harm did the site ever cause?


 
i keep seeing this kind of argument and it really astounds me as to it's shortsightedness and ignorance all in one.

good show... like 4chan, you're still delivering.


----------



## Aaryn Skychaser (Aug 31, 2010)

Redregon said:


> i keep seeing this kind of argument and it really astounds me as to it's shortsightedness and ignorance all in one.
> 
> good show... like 4chan, you're still delivering.


 
At least it's entertaining


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 31, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well I'm not going to lie... I was part of the anti e621.net group. I don't feel bad about it either.


 
But you AIM-blocked me because I typed "too fast", how can we account for anything you say seriously?

Also seriously what the fuck? That's like the fundamentalist anti-porn movements. If you're offended just don't fucking look at it like a slack-jawed tard :V


----------



## Redregon (Aug 31, 2010)

Aaryn Skychaser said:


> At least it's entertaining


 
that it is. that it is.

it's funny, people don't ever seem to think that there is no actual privacy left on the internet anymore. i mean... hell, just look at the US military and Wikileaks. (not meaning to threadjack, just sayin'.)


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, those sites tend to attract certain audiences, so expect those forms of retort.


----------



## Redregon (Aug 31, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Also seriously what the fuck? That's like the fundamentalist anti-porn movements. If you're offended just don't fucking look at it like a slack-jawed tard :V


 
right... like that ever has or would work.

the mantra of the easily butthurt if you ask me. if what they're posting has potential to offend people, they should expect (at some point) that someone, somewhere will find it either intentionally or unintentionally and feel the need to speak their mind.

freedom of expression is not a one-way street yanno.

EDIT:: i am kinda curious, though. if the e621.net people had nothing to hide, why pull the "DELETED?" smells awfully fishy to me.


----------



## Carenath (Aug 31, 2010)

Riptor said:


> Wow, I always knew from his previous actions iRoo was a total ass, but this is just being a dick for the sake of being a dick. Any idea why he did it? It's either him trying to be some kind of moral crusader and 'clean up' the internet, or there's some kind of deeper drama involved. I never was a _huge_ fan of the site, to be honest, but I'd just rather be sure he doesn't try it again somewhere else.


 IK is not a moral crusader by any stretch that I've observed, so there is probably more too it than what you see.



Rakuen Growlithe said:


> It's so nice to know there are people like you, ready to stick your noses in other people's business. Does it really matter to you that much if people share pictures? What harm did the site ever cause?


 e621.net was notorious for hosting artwork that was taken from other sites and reposted without permission. There's a lot more to it, but, you can go find out for yourself.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 31, 2010)

Redregon said:
			
		

> i keep seeing this kind of argument and it really astounds me as to it's shortsightedness and ignorance all in one.



How so?



			
				Redregon said:
			
		

> if what they're posting has potential to offend people, they should  expect (at some point) that someone, somewhere will find it either  intentionally or unintentionally and feel the need to speak their mind.



I don't think anyone ever expected people to not get offended. However you don't have any reason to expect people to try not to offend you. This isn't even a case where someone went out of their way to offend people. So if they find it and get offended all they have to do is leave, they don't have the right to stop something because it offends them. If you allow that then what's stopping someone from just claiming they are offended by something and wanting it banned for that reason? 
Gay marriages offends me. Ban it.
Furry art offends me. Ban it.
Free speech offends me. Ban it.
That's just not a good enough reason.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't think they said anything on that level - they simply said that they hated the site, then suddenly the supporters are all up in their arms.


----------



## Redregon (Aug 31, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> How so?



*facepalms* 

ever hear of consequences? yeah... they happen. deal with it.



Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I don't think anyone ever expected people to not get offended. However you don't have any reason to expect people to try not to offend you. This isn't even a case where someone went out of their way to offend people. So if they find it and get offended all they have to do is leave, they don't have the right to stop something because it offends them. If you allow that then what's stopping someone from just claiming they are offended by something and wanting it banned for that reason?
> Gay marriages offends me. Ban it.
> Furry art offends me. Ban it.
> Free speech offends me. Ban it.
> That's just not a good enough reason.


 
Strawman, Strawman, what-choo gonna do? what-cho gonna do when they come for you.


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 31, 2010)

Psh... people were taking screengrabs of private livejournal doodles and touching them up for public posting on E621. People who wanted to keep their art in a small private community of friends suddenly found their art not only redistributed without permission, but digitally altered to be more "dirty" than the original.

I'm not saying this has anything to do with what happened, It's just another example that the E621 community was full of scumbags.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Aug 31, 2010)

Redregon said:
			
		

> *facepalms*
> 
> ever hear of consequences? yeah... they happen. deal with it.



What consequences? I believe I asked the same question in the post you replied to. What were these terrible consequences? Perhaps, if some people are saying, the site was full of modified images or artwork  posted without permission then that shouldn't have happened. But from the first bit of discussion I've seen on the site closure it seemed a lot more like people were just offended or let some personal drama escalate.



			
				Redregon said:
			
		

> Strawman, Strawman, what-choo gonna do? what-cho gonna do when they come for you.



It's in direct reply to your own words. Unless you're a scarecrow there's no straw man.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 31, 2010)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> Too much irrelevance


 
You fell off the relevance wagon.
See Carenath's post.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 31, 2010)

Wasn't e621 or whatever drama-offed LAST YEAR? And then miraculously didn't? Or something, I just vaguely rememberanother baaawww my site thread.

In any case, I didn't like it because of the whole 'posting other's art without permission' thing that went on too often. So nothing of value was lost.


----------



## Geek (Aug 31, 2010)

Drama = Traffic = Money = Good


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

Geek said:


> Drama = Traffic = Money = Good


 
or

Drama = Trolls = Butthurt = Ragequit


----------



## Cam (Aug 31, 2010)

It looks like they found a new host whos gonna take over the site, according to the home page

More porn!


----------



## Oovie (Aug 31, 2010)

Willow said:


> Wasn't the site like mostly porn or something?
> 
> Boo hoo, it's not like there aren't thousands of other websites that have furry related art. This isn't really the end of the world.


Contrary to being a furry, I don't sit here every day going through these thousands of other websites looking for ar-- PORN! One site, it's perfect.


----------



## Geek (Aug 31, 2010)

Xenke said:


> or
> 
> Drama = Trolls = Butthurt = Ragequit



Only if the admin is a drama queen.


----------



## SFox (Aug 31, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> It looks like they found a new host whos gonna take over the site, according to the home page
> 
> More porn!



Looks like it's being taken over by Varka. Isn't that the guy who runs Bad Dragon and hosts agnph?


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 31, 2010)

Random_Observer said:


> Psh... people were taking screengrabs of private livejournal doodles and touching them up for public posting on E621. People who wanted to keep their art in a small private community of friends suddenly found their art not only redistributed without permission, but digitally altered to be more "dirty" than the original.
> 
> I'm not saying this has anything to do with what happened, It's just another example that the E621 community was full of scumbags.



this would have happened reguardless of the fact that it was e621's doing, ever heard of lulz.net


----------



## Cam (Aug 31, 2010)

somberfox said:


> Looks like it's being taken over by Varka. Isn't that the guy who runs Bad Dragon and hosts agnph?



Oh shit

More porn _AND_ dildos!!


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 31, 2010)

Redregon said:


> i keep seeing this kind of argument and it really astounds me as to it's shortsightedness and ignorance all in one.


 
enlighten me, how is that shortsighted and ignorant? Last I checked, FREE promotions of work were a good thing.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm not going to cry over e621 going bye-bye or anything but the circumstances under which it happened are mildly concerning.  The who, what, when, where, why and how of the whole thing.  "Moral crusaders" and "fandom cleaners" can get right the fuck out IMO, they're unequivocally retarded.  It's one thing to be dissatisfied with the cesspit that is the fandom (someone like me for example), it's another thing to play Internet Police.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm actually surprised people are easily swayed towards Arcturus.


----------



## Bobskunk (Aug 31, 2010)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I'm actually surprised people are easily swayed towards Arcturus.


 
it's more a matter of being repulsed by the people and method responsible


----------



## Xenke (Aug 31, 2010)

Geek said:


> Only if the admin is a drama queen.


 
/furries

Would you expect anything different?


----------



## Beta Link (Aug 31, 2010)

Well 9 out of 10 times I went on that site I ended up seeing something that required me to use a pretty huge amount of eye bleach afterward, so I can't say I'm too disappoi --



cmrnmrphy said:


> It looks like they found a new host whos gonna take over the site, according to the home page
> 
> More porn!


Oh. Never mind.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 31, 2010)

IanKeith said:


> So are you here for any actual reason in this thread, or just to try and pick fights?


 
It's a thread about a porn site. I didn't realize we should take our porn so seriously?

COME BACK e621, YOU'RE SERIOUS BUSINESS!


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 31, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> It's a thread about a porn site. I didn't realize we should take our porn so seriously?
> 
> COME BACK e621, YOU'RE SERIOUS BUSINESS!


 not is not why people are irratated, the are more angry that a few artist not wanting their art spread about the internet (which is inevitable) decided to traget a more popular site and attempt to close it, they failed but none the less a bit a nuisance


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 31, 2010)

the site is coming back, and the new owner is gonna fix what killed the site last time "the Take down policy"


----------



## Ben (Aug 31, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> the site is coming back, and the new owner is gonna fix what killed the site last time "the Take down policy"


 
Killed as in "it became less popular", or killed as in "how it got taken offline?"


----------



## Geek (Aug 31, 2010)

So the site was taken down because of cartoon pornography ?

Violent video games should be illegal if drawn artwork is.

We all know cartoons are not real...


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, it's not like there isn't fchan or rule34 or ychan or google or fur affinity or...


----------



## Alstor (Aug 31, 2010)

Weren't the servers there a train wreck on e621.net? If anything, a new server would benifit them from that shit hole slow website.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 31, 2010)

Dunno, if this has been said, can't be arsed to look through the thread.

I just visited e621 and it has aparently been taken over by a new admin who has taken it offline to switch it to a new server, he/she plans to have it up within the next 24-48 hours, but he/she/it has to drive to some place too, so it may be longer.

I am just glad I save every picture I come across that I like.


----------



## Geek (Aug 31, 2010)

They moved to DreamHost


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 31, 2010)

IanKeith said:


> e621 was an image and flash hosting site, specializing in furry images, *mostly porn.*





Lastdirewolf said:


> ...And nothing of value was lost.


Is what I think.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 31, 2010)

Geek said:


> Drama = Traffic = Money = Good



Winner.



Geek said:


> So the site was taken down because of cartoon pornography ?
> 
> Violent video games should be illegal if drawn artwork is.
> 
> We all know cartoons are not real...


 
That should include the ultra-violent video game Pac Man.


----------



## Geek (Aug 31, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> That should include the ultra-violent video game Pac Man.





> Super Mario Bros. (41.3% violent)



Mario kills Bowser's minions for no reason.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh well, I guess I can equate furries to blind masses.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Aug 31, 2010)

A typical string of comments on that site based on the few pics I've seen:

commenter 1: Murr I wanna be the guy in the middle!
2: No
3: Yes
4: NO!
5: NO
6: c-c-c-combo breaker!!!!11!!!


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 1, 2010)

Ah well. I never really went on that site. But I looked at a link in here, and it said that there was a Wall of Shame, furries banned from the fandom. o.o
Looking further, discovered that it was a joke, not to be taken seriously. But wow. 
You'd think e621 owner would just shrug the shit off, and continue running the site.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Sep 1, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> A typical string of comments on that site based on the few pics I've seen:
> 
> commenter 1: Murr I wanna be the guy in the middle!
> 2: No
> ...


 But that pretty much goes for any furry porn site, not just e621.


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2010)

GlowingGenetLoki said:


> Ah well. I never really went on that site. But I looked at a link in here, and it said that there was a Wall of Shame, furries banned from the fandom. o.o
> Looking further, discovered that it was a joke, not to be taken seriously. But wow.


 
I'm pretty sure they're dead serious, actually. It's kind of amusing in a terrible way.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'm pretty sure they're dead serious, actually. It's kind of amusing in a terrible way.


 
there's a link at the top that says 'forums', that site's just the front end so to speak


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> there's a link at the top that says 'forums', that site's just the front end so to speak


 
Yeah, I know. Apparently, WYS didn't have much of anything to do with it-- I checked InsaneKangaroo's account, and he doesn't have a single post.

Also get back in your own IRC


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 1, 2010)

I think the site is now owned by Adobe I went on there today and was like wtf.
http://a.imageshack.us/img176/8025/wtf321321.png (large image)


----------



## GlowingGenetLoki (Sep 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'm pretty sure they're dead serious, actually. It's kind of amusing in a terrible way.


 I guess, but who thinks they can take it upon themselves to ruin the reputation of others?
Beh, whatever, I'm not taking that shit seriously. x3 No need to.


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> I think the site is now owned by Adobe I went on there today and was like wtf.
> http://a.imageshack.us/img176/8025/wtf321321.png (large image)


 
I'm pretty sure you typed e621 into the address bar and forgot to press enter, but okay.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'm pretty sure you typed e621 into the address bar and forgot to press enter, but okay.


 
Check it.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> Yeah, I know. Apparently, WYS didn't have much of anything to do with it-- I checked InsaneKangaroo's account, and he doesn't have a single post.
> 
> Also get back in your own IRC


 
fuck you and die



Xenke said:


> Check it.


 
e621 works normally for me
whether with www. or not
may have been something to do with embedding robot unicorn attack and a twitter widget on the front page


----------



## dwade (Sep 1, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> ...And nothing of value was lost.



I'm sure if you off'd yourself, the world would lose nothing of value. Unless a furry with aspergers that makes worthless posts has any value to you.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Anyway, good riddance.



A musclefur saying good riddance... oh the irony.

And to all of those comparing e621 with fchan, ychan, and all of those other terrible imageboards, have you even been to e621? Most images link back to the artists profile. It's like free advertising.

I know alot of artists that liked their images posted on e621. I know alot of artists that DIDN'T like their images posted on e621, but you know what, I never would have watched a bunch of those anti-e621 artists here on FA if I didn't find them on e621. 

If you're going to let that .2% of pictures edited without the artist's consent make you believe that the e621 community was trash, open your damn eyes. If you're going to keep up your irrational hatred for furry porn even though it's basically the foundation of this site, grow the fk up. Either way, e621 is making a comeback and I don't see how it's a bad thing at all.


----------



## Redregon (Sep 1, 2010)

dwade said:


> ... If you're going to keep up your irrational hatred for furry porn even though it's basically the foundation of this site, grow the fk up. Either way, e621 is making a comeback and I don't see how it's a bad thing at all.


 
correct me if i'm wrong, but weren't the reasons for it being pulled in the first place about CP?

don't get me wrong, i have no strong opinions on how the site was before all this came about. now? well... i'm going to say it; from an outsider's perspective, it all does seem a little iffy.


----------



## dwade (Sep 1, 2010)

If I've read correctly, WYS, one of those basement virgin rogue furry communities full of people who have no real significance in life, accused e621 to having CP on it, which it didn't. I've never ran a site before, but I'm guessing if you get accused for that you're going to have to do a lot of work to prove your innocence. I'm sure FA has a dedicated staff that takes care of BS like that.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 1, 2010)

dwade said:


> I'm sure if you off'd yourself, the world would lose nothing of value. Unless a furry with aspergers that makes worthless posts has any value to you.


 
Haha *wow*, your porn is *that* important to you? You're seriously comparing my suicide to a porn site being taken down. 

I think you have a problem, please seek professional help.

Also - Are you the furry with Aspergers? I'm not o_o


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2010)

dwade said:


> If I've read correctly, WYS, one of those basement virgin rogue furry communities full of people who have no real significance in life, accused e621 to having CP on it, which it didn't. I've never ran a site before, but I'm guessing if you get accused for that you're going to have to do a lot of work to prove your innocence. I'm sure FA has a dedicated staff that takes care of BS like that.



Cub porn is close enough to cp in the eyes of many people. It may not have had CP of real children but it did have a shit load of cub porn.

I liked e621 for it's search feature. It made my life easier for finding art that I liked. In my case anthro squirrels, skunks, felines, red panda and raccoon. It saved having to sift through crap you didn't want to look at. I use fchan but no so much, the boards there get full of crap.


----------



## Redregon (Sep 1, 2010)

dwade said:


> If I've read correctly, WYS, one of those basement virgin rogue furry communities full of people who have no real significance in life, accused e621 to having CP on it, which it didn't. I've never ran a site before, but I'm guessing if you get accused for that you're going to have to do a lot of work to prove your innocence. I'm sure FA has a dedicated staff that takes care of BS like that.


 
Hahah, wow. you mad, you definitely mad!

though, i guess from an outsider's view, i would have to ask why he felt the need to delete everything? i mean, that in itself is the most damning thing i've seen so far imo. if he was innocent, then the charges would have been thrown out, right?


----------



## Willow (Sep 1, 2010)

This dwade sounds really mad. Dude chill, there are many more art sites that have porn on them. This really isn't the end of the world.


----------



## dwade (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not mad, just annoyed that a good site like e621 gets so much hate from all of these arrogant, ignorant idiots. Then it gets taken down by people who have nothing better to do but play internet police and shut down sites that they don't like.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2010)

Why doesn't Arcturus just hand over ownership of the site to someone else if he doesn't want to deal with it anymore?

For that matter, why didn't ekigyuu do the same with furry art pile when he closed that down?

I don't get furries


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2010)

dwade said:


> I'm not mad, just annoyed that a good site like e621 gets so much hate from all of these arrogant, ignorant idiots. Then it gets taken down by people who have nothing better to do but play internet police and shut down sites that they don't like.



I hated their forums, they temp banned me for no fucking reason.


----------



## Willow (Sep 1, 2010)

dwade said:


> I'm not mad, just annoyed that a good site like e621 gets so much hate from all of these arrogant, ignorant idiots. Then it gets taken down by people who have nothing better to do but play internet police and shut down sites that they don't like.


 You know, I could really care less about this whole mess, partly because I never used the site for anything. Okay so a bunch of people got your favorite site shut down, okay, it happens all the time for different reasons. It's not the end of the world, I mean really, you're crying over almost nothing. The site's coming back, but under different circumstances. iirc, no more porn. 

Oh, I guess that is the end of the world for furries.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> Why doesn't Arcturus just hand over ownership of the site to someone else if he doesn't want to deal with it anymore?
> 
> For that matter, why didn't ekigyuu do the same with furry art pile when he closed that down?
> 
> I don't get furries


 
It has been taken over by someone else, that is why it is still down. ETA for it to be back is a few days.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It has been taken over by someone else, that is why it is still down. ETA for it to be back is a few days.


 
Oh. Well that's good.


----------



## Alsation21 (Sep 1, 2010)

This sounds like an crisis worthy of burying an internet site with the stars and stripes over it into an coffin in the hall of heroes. lol


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2010)

dwade said:


> I'm not mad, just annoyed that a good site like e621 gets so much hate from all of these arrogant, ignorant idiots. Then it gets taken down by people who have nothing better to do but play internet police and shut down sites that they don't like.



Ya do know that people are not obliged to like e621 right? I personally liked the art side of it but disliked the forum side. But Just because I like e621 I am not going to bash those that hate it. it is their right to like and dislike what ever they want.

It isn't the haters at fault, it was the owner who obviously wasn't cut out to take the stress involved with running such a site. I am sure the admins at FA must get haters aswell, but FA is still around.


----------



## Geek (Sep 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I hated their forums, they temp banned me for no fucking reason.



Most of those sites controlled by ignorant teenage kids.

I really wish my website had the kind of attention that e6whatever dot net is having right now.


----------



## Willow (Sep 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It isn't the haters at fault, it was the owner who obviously wasn't cut out to take the stress involved with running such a site. I am sure the admins at FA must get haters aswell, but FA is still around.


 There's a site that's apparently responsible for infecting the forums twice. There was also this one time a month or two ago where the main site crashed, this was a few days prior to the first site outage. The same site was behind it.


----------



## Redregon (Sep 1, 2010)

dwade said:


> I'm not mad, just annoyed that a good site like e621 gets so much hate from all of these arrogant, ignorant idiots. Then it gets taken down by people who have nothing better to do but play internet police and shut down sites that they don't like.


 
no, you are mad. 

if it was such a great site, why is it that there are so many people that don't give a shit about it? if it's so great, surely it would have been much more popular than it was.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> There's a site that's apparently responsible for infecting the forums twice. There was also this one time a month or two ago where the main site crashed, this was a few days prior to the first site outage. The same site was behind it.



I remember that. Which just further proves my point. FA admins have been dealt some hard blows from hackers (hence why the skin for these forums and our favourite "this" button are gone) But the admins here just deal with the shit they get dealt with and move on from it, and not run away with their tails between their legs like the owner of e621 has.



Redregon said:


> no, you are mad.
> 
> if it was such a great  site, why is it that there are so many people that don't give a shit  about it? if it's so great, surely it would have been much more popular  than it was.



It must have had some popularity. I lost count on the number of times the servers would crap out on me while searching for new art.



Geek said:


> Most of those sites controlled by ignorant teenage kids.
> 
> I really wish my website had the kind of attention that e6whatever dot net is having right now.



All I remember is, that they had a thread about FA when it went down awhile ago, and that the servers were being over loaded due to everyone going from FA to e621.

So I posted just giving an ETA to when FA would be back THINKING I was being helpful. But some fucking retarded moderator there temp banned me for it under the reason "troll". So I never went back to the forums after that, I just stuck to looking for new art for my collection.


----------



## Ben (Sep 1, 2010)

Redregon said:


> no, you are mad.
> 
> if it was such a great site, why is it that there are so many people that don't give a shit about it? if it's so great, surely it would have been much more popular than it was.


 
Yes, because "Popular is directly relative to quality" is a completely valid opinion and not in any way stupid.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> Yes, because "Popular is directly relative to quality" is a completely valid opinion and not in any way stupid.


 
So I heard you like Lady Gaga


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 1, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> So I heard you like Lady Gaga


 
go back to school and learn your syllogisms right, david >:c


----------



## Geek (Sep 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> But some fucking retarded moderator there temp banned me for it under the reason "troll". So I never went back to the forums after that, I just stuck to looking for new art for my collection.



The word troll can be defined in many different ways like from replying to threads with less then 10 words to harassing someone but most of the time they use that word to ban someone because the angry mod is to lazy to give some explanation. I've been banned from many anime forums with the same shitty word "trolling"... like yeah... i think they didn't like me because i've made a mod angry.

Just another reason why i don't trust mods. Mods can be dangerous too like... they can ban everyone leaving the admin without members... LOL... worst case would be an inside job like the mod can wreak havoc the admin's cpanel and destroy the site.

Maybe that was the case with e6something (i dont remember the last numbers) dot net. (domain names are not phone numbers)
If you ever run a website, NEVER EVER give mod power to anyone. The website should be controlled by you 100%

If you do, prepare to get hacked.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2010)

Geek said:


> The word troll can be defined in many different ways like from replying to threads with less then 10 words to harassing someone but most of the time they use that word to ban someone because the angry mod is to lazy to give some explanation. I've been banned from many anime forums with the same shitty word "trolling"... like yeah... i think they didn't like me because i've made a mod angry.
> 
> Just another reason why i don't trust mods. Mods can be dangerous too like... they can ban everyone leaving the admin without members... LOL... worst case would be an inside job like the mod can wreak havoc the admin's cpanel and destroy the site.
> 
> ...



Yeah, though I don't think telling them an ETA of when FA would be back is any reason to ban someone, I even sent a mod a question asking why, he/she/it never replied to me.

this was also last year when FA had an outage, don't remember why, was not that long before Christmas of 09.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ben said:


> I'm pretty sure you typed e621 into the address bar and forgot to press enter, but okay.


 
No I typed in e621.net, but now its like it should. idk why it was an adobe site for a few hours.


----------



## Carenath (Sep 1, 2010)

Geek said:


> Most of those sites controlled by ignorant teenage kids.
> 
> I really wish my website had the kind of attention that e6whatever dot net is having right now.


 What does your site even offer to attract people over?



Willow said:


> There's a site that's apparently responsible for infecting the forums twice. There was also this one time a month or two ago where the main site crashed, this was a few days prior to the first site outage. The same site was behind it.


 There's no evidence of that, the extent of the exploit on the forums, was to infect users with a virus. The IP's lead back to China.


----------



## Geek (Sep 1, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yeah, though I don't think telling them an ETA of when FA would be back is any reason to ban someone, I even sent a mod a question asking why, he/she/it never replied to me.



They banned you because they where jealous that fur-affinity was coming back.

They simply used you as a punching bag to calm themselves.


----------



## Geek (Sep 1, 2010)

Carenath said:


> What does your site even offer to attract people over?


My site is only 1 month old. Still thinking about it and open to search new ideas.

I'm in the process of creating an easy to use flash anim software, online store for those who want to sell arts, video support and home made flash games... fur-affinity doesn't have those features.

Honestly, What make furaffinity is an out-dated imageboard and a vBulletin board but without it's members fur-affinity will be nothing just like my anim.al

You start small and become big...



> There's no evidence of that, the extent of the exploit on the forums, was to infect users with a virus. The IP's lead back to
> China.



China is an internet black hole. 90% of the time they have no internet and they cannot access to foreign websites other then china.







Try china internet by using an hong-kong proxy: http://chinachannel.hk/


----------



## Xenke (Sep 1, 2010)

Geek said:


> What make furaffinity is a vBulletin board and out-date imageboard. Honestly.


 
Baww some more? What's the problem? It works.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 1, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Baww some more? What's the problem? It works.



It isn't even the admins fault the forums are like this.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 1, 2010)

Agh, SHIT, that was a major site for me. Guess I'm going to have to find another one.


----------



## Geek (Sep 1, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Baww some more? What's the problem? It works.


 
No Baww at all... yes it works but as technology glow and new furry forums with kick ass features like http://inkbunny.net/ , i think furaffinity is going to be facing some serous competition in the near future.

Also, my little website targets "animation" not just "furries".


----------



## Xenke (Sep 1, 2010)

Geek said:


> No Baww at all... yes it works but as technology glow and new furry forums with kick ass features like http://inkbunny.net/ , i think furaffinity is going to be facing some serous competition in the near future.
> 
> Also, my little website targets "animation" not just "furries".


 
At least this is what I've heard, but FA is trying to update stuff. But I could be wong. :v


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 1, 2010)

I wonder if he's still trying to promote that Anim.Co or whatever the heck it was :v so silly


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Sep 2, 2010)

XD @ dwade's reasoning. Looks like someone was off his meds.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

Jeez Carenath, black hole much.

Anyway, I figured out how to see the e621.net downtime page (for those who get the Adobe page). Simply change the URL from "www.e621.net/" to "www.3621.net" and it switches.

I DON'T KNOW WHY.


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Sep 2, 2010)

i've never heard of it, but based on descriptions here thats probably cuz I'm not obsessed with porn.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 2, 2010)

Geek said:


> No Baww at all... yes it works but as technology glow and new furry forums with kick ass features like http://inkbunny.net/ , i think furaffinity is going to be facing some serous competition in the near future.
> 
> Also, my little website targets "animation" not just "furries".


 
He has a point.

At this stage, the forum has been on the verge of an upgrade for months now, the mainsite has been awaiting major fixes for a while now and when you get down to it, the places is pretty much just an archive of art. Places like Inkbunny are going to start taking business away as they can offer more, and in the end, people will go for the better/more efficient/one with more gubbins.

Now, I do understand that the FA coder/s are busy running around trying to do various things to the site, but registration really does need to be their priority. It doesn't need fixing in week or 3 months, it needs to be fixed now. There's already been a lot of registered artists migrating and posting art to places like Inkbunny. They'll still have a gallery here, but over time they're more likely to switch mainly to Inkbunny. It'll be like DeviantArt and here. DA isn't too friendly to furries, they start to come here and their DA accounts wither. It has a good chance of happening here too unless the place starts updating itself. Look at the demand for new accounts. People want to register but they can't, so they'll look for alternatives. Then they'll tell their friends about them and again, numbers registering when it does come back up will go into decline.


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2010)

> ... but FA is trying to update stuff.



Most of the updates that you see comes from vBulletin only.



> I do understand that the FA coder/s are busy running around trying to do various things to the site.



The reason why some people are leaving FurAffinity is because of the horrible user interface.

- First of all, it's two separate websites. (An out-dated imageboard + vBulletin) A user will have to sign-up on BOTH sites.
- Secondly, searching for a particular artist or masterpiece is hard. I want to search for "Trixy" and i get: "Search backend failure 3312 failed (errno=60, msg=Operation timed out)"
- Third, no video support.
- Fourth, no mobile version.
- Fifth, buggy navigation...
- and much more...

No wonder why they are leaving to a better furry gallery place. But sure.. sure... this place will continue to be popular until it collapse... Just like FaceBook is pwng MySpace.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 2, 2010)

It's kinda funny to see someone talk shit when their own webby has a massive 9 members :v And it's aimed at a broader audience too.

(Also; registrations are blocked, yet FA continues to bolster :v)


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 2, 2010)

*e621 will return soon!*


[/copypasta from the specific site]


----------



## SFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Geek said:


> No Baww at all... yes it works but as technology glow and new furry forums with kick ass features like http://inkbunny.net/ , i think furaffinity is going to be facing some serous competition in the near future.
> 
> Also, my little website targets "animation" not just "furries".


 
I've lost count of 'competitors' that tried to replace FA. Seriously, almost every single one so far has imploded on itself due to admin drama. People use FA because it's been established and proven to last for years. Everyone isn't just going to get up and migrate when big art sites outside FA have a history of being very shortlived.


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2010)

somberfox said:


> I've lost count of 'competitors' that tried to replace FA. Seriously, almost every single one so far has imploded on itself due to admin drama. People use FA because it's been established and proven to last for years. Everyone isn't just going to get up and migrate when big art sites outside FA have a history of being very shortlived.



As you can see: http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Furaffinity

FA is only 5 years old and it's already facing a lot of drama... right now FA is struggling to keep the site alive as you can see here:

http://donations.furaffinity.net/

I wouldn't put all my hopes on it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 2, 2010)

Geek said:


> As you can see: http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Furaffinity
> 
> FA is only 5 years old and it's already facing a lot of drama... right now FA is struggling to keep the site alive as you can see here:
> 
> ...


 
Perhaps the admins need to pull their fingers out and actually fix the issues that need fixing.


----------



## Geek (Sep 2, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Perhaps the admins need to pull their fingers out and actually fix the issues that need fixing.


 
That will never append... this site haven't changed much since 2005 as you can see here: http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://furaffinity.net/

The only websites that have been proven to last for years (+10 years) are the Animu forums like forums.animesuki.com ... minitokyo.net ...ect


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 2, 2010)

Geek I think it's time to stop posting, you're really making yourself look completely goofy.

Do you have a site?  Do you have a staff?  Do you have a receptive audience?

Right now you're at that starting point of "YEAH I WANNA DO A THING AND IT'LL HAVE THIS THIS AND THIS AND IT'LL BE THE BEST THING EVER"

That's like a kid making a checklist of all the cool shit that this refrigerator box spaceship will be able to do.  Or declaring that you will eventually be able to play every instrument/speak every language/compete in the Olympics/Superbowl/X-Games/whatever, cure cancer and HIV and all manner of stuff.

It means nothing until you accomplish it, and you have to actually make an effort and start rather than plan and fantasize about how much better your thing will be.

You know who you are?  Do you really know who you are?  This is you.  This is you, right here.  In fact, this is even more than you will accomplish.

Please stop posting and quit while you're not completely buried.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

Geek said:


> That will never append... this site haven't changed much since 2005 as you can see here: http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://furaffinity.net/
> 
> The only websites that have been proven to last for years (+10 years) are the Animu forums like forums.animesuki.com ... minitokyo.net ...ect


 
What does weeboo shit have to do with FA?

Seriously, you don't know what you're talking about.



Bobskunk said:


> You know who you are?  Do you really know who you are?  This is you.  This is you, right here.  In fact, this is even more than you will accomplish.


 
What the fuck is that shit.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> What the fuck is that shit.


 
Some of the saddest and most hilarious shit ever.  The context is sorta complicated, but boils down to "asshole makes a retard of himself, gets banned, intends to compete with FA, creates that site, then goes 'haha i was just pretending to be retarded...'"


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> Some of the saddest and most hilarious shit ever.  The context is sorta complicated, but boils down to "asshole makes a retard of himself, gets banned, intends to compete with FA, creates that site, then goes 'haha i was just pretending to be retarded...'"


 
olol.

Furries are retarded.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 2, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> Some of the saddest and most hilarious shit ever.  The context is sorta complicated, but boils down to "asshole makes a retard of himself, gets banned, intends to compete with FA, creates that site, then goes 'haha i was just pretending to be retarded...'"



I don't understand why registration is STILL down. It has been down so long that I can't remember how long, all I know is it has been down MONTHS. I am aware the admins and other FA staff have other things irl to do, but surely something like the registration should be prioritized at least? 

I agree with geek, they really need to get the registration fixed, otherwise people will start to leave. Imo, if you don't have time to dedicate to a website than you shouldn't be running one.


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 2, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> It means nothing until you accomplish it, and you have to actually make an effort and start rather than plan and fantasize about how much better your thing will be.



I don't get this. Of course it means nothing until it means something, and of course it begins from somewhere small and hopeful before it expands and becomes famous. I'm quite certain Geek has mentioned all this, you are just restating it in an argumentative way.

What Geek's point seems to be (which would be what you mean to argue against, except that you haven't touched it) is that FA has a lot of problems and eventually it will fall way behind and die. The status of Geek's website does not make this untrue. If FA does not die it will only be if the many problems are fixed. If it's not fixed and does continue anyways, then all furries are indeed collectively retarded; It would be in spite of rationale and good judgment.

Like all things in business and in life, if you can think up ideas that are more convenient than what is currently in place, it is usually just a matter of time before it will happen. This specific example is so far in the realm of possibility that you kinda just sound like an idiot. No offense. I don't even care about Geek's website.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 2, 2010)

Heimdal said:


> I don't get this. Of course it means nothing until it means something, and of course it begins from somewhere small and hopeful before it expands and becomes famous. I'm quite certain Geek has mentioned all this, you are just restating it in an argumentative way.
> 
> What Geek's point seems to be (*which would be what you mean to argue against, except that you haven't touched it*) is that FA has a lot of problems and eventually it will fall way behind and die. The status of Geek's website does not make this untrue. If FA does not die it will only be if the many problems are fixed. If it's not fixed and does continue anyways, then all furries are indeed collectively retarded; It would be in spite of rationale and good judgment.
> 
> Like all things in business and in life, if you can think up ideas that are more convenient than what is currently in place, it is usually just a matter of time before it will happen. *This specific example is so far in the realm of possibility that you kinda just sound like an idiot.* No offense. I don't even care about Geek's website.


 
I wasn't dismissing his criticisms of FA, in many cases I'd actually agree.  They are common, obvious complaints that may not ever be addressed by FA.
What I disagreed with is his claim that he would rise up and make a better site.  His style of argumentation, rattling off of buzzwords-as-features and offering of nothing but talk that any self-confident 15 year old can offer.

It's pretty silly to equate criticism of something he said (his competitive website plan) with criticism of something else (his criticism of FA.)  There have been a lot of attempts to start up competition to FA.  Unfortunately so far, none have even come close, so we're left with a monopoly.  This guy has no plan, no team, nothing to show for it, yet other sites with actual code and actual assets and actual working sites have gone nowhere.  It's far fetched to imagine this kid getting any traction whatsoever.

He should have left his big reveal until he's actually made any progress whatsoever.  So far he's got a marketing manager's idea and little else.  He's earned his derision.

Why the hell do you think I haven't touched his points about FA's shortcomings?  FA needs competition, or else there is no motivation or need to fix things like registration or the commission info tab that has been broken for over a year.  Geek is so far outside the real of possibility of fulfilling this role that you're casting your lot in defense of a self-promoting opportunist.

If he actually does something, good.  If he doesn't, no big surprise.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 2, 2010)

Bobskunk said:


> Geek I think it's time to stop posting, you're really making yourself look completely goofy.
> 
> Do you have a site?  Do you have a staff?  Do you have a receptive audience?
> 
> ...


 
While I wholly agree with this post here, check in his Sig - It's a tiny lil squirt of a sig (which makes me wonder how confident he is in it. Not to mention the picture is not clickable - and it says Anim.*tu*, when the "http://furry.co/" actually redirects to Anim.*tv* - Thus confusing the fuck out of me? He was so amped up on the ".co" replacing .com, that he's using it to redirect to his real website that he claimed to have paid at least 100grand USD for or something.)

Also, it's yet to hit double-digits in members, and it's been up for nearly 7 months now. ('complete' status for 2ish months)



Geek said:


> Actually I'm going to negotiate some 6 figures to one of the two owners.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes  but "Toon" is only the english abbreviation of "cartoon" while "Anim"  is the international abbreviation of "animation".


 




Geek said:


> Hello everyone, today I finally finished designing  my board. The board is about all things anime, furry, cartoons in  general. So i decided to call it simply call it "Anim" because it refers  to "Animation" for short and "TV" for "Television".
> 
> The domain is: ***************
> 
> ...



(This was posted March 10th)


----------



## Draconas (Sep 2, 2010)

as a member of watch your step. i will say this: WE had NOTHING todo with e621 being brought down. all we did was laugh at acturus's failure :3

enough retarded rumors please


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 2, 2010)

Draconas said:


> as a member of watch your step. i will say this: WE had NOTHING todo with e621 being brought down. all we did was laugh at acturus's failure :3
> 
> enough retarded rumors please


 
get out


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Sep 3, 2010)

May be more of a curse than a blessing for porn-haters, there'll probably be more porn on the sites they're likely to frequent.

I could care less about it though.  Porn?  Blah.  Take all the business you want away from Larry Flynt, I don't care.  Anything that nets that bastard less money, including internet porn, is fine by me.


----------



## Kaik (Sep 3, 2010)

Hooray e621 is coming back. Love that site , really easy to find what you want , found soooo many artists to watch here on FA and DA thanks to that site. I would advise people to check it out first before flaming it _without even visiting the site_ ( but I suggest you use some filters to filter out the brain rending stuff >.> ). It's not ONLY porn in there you know , there's loads of clean art , it's mostly stuff getting reposted from FA... 


Also , congratulations to the guy responsible. You managed to take down the site for ~5-7 days and forced the founder of the site and two admins to leave. His ego probably got fed for a few weeks...

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> Hooray e621 is coming back. Love that site , really easy to find what you want , found soooo many artists to watch here on FA and DA thanks to that site. I would advise people to check it out first before flaming it _without even visiting the site_ ( but I suggest you use some filters to filter out the brain rending stuff >.> ). It's not ONLY porn in there you know , there's loads of clean art , it's mostly stuff getting reposted from FA...
> 
> 
> Also , congratulations to the guy responsible. You managed to take down the site for ~5-7 days and forced the founder of the site and two admins to leave. His ego probably got fed for a few weeks...
> ...


 
Knighters gunna knight. :v


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> I would advise people to check it out first before flaming it _without even visiting the site_ ( but I suggest you use some filters to filter out the brain rending stuff >.> ).


 
Brilliant argument...


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> Hooray e621 is coming back. Love that site , really easy to find what you want , found soooo many artists to watch here on FA and DA thanks to that site. I would advise people to check it out first before flaming it _without even visiting the site_ ( but I suggest you use some filters to filter out the brain rending stuff >.> ). It's not ONLY porn in there you know , there's loads of clean art , it's mostly stuff getting reposted from FA...
> 
> 
> Also , congratulations to the guy responsible. You managed to take down the site for ~5-7 days and forced the founder of the site and two admins to leave. His ego probably got fed for a few weeks...
> ...


 
Nice job there, Bonzo. You came and signed up to this site specifically to tell us how great your favourite porn stash is. Does this make you feel like a man yet?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Nice job there, Bonzo. You came and signed up to this site specifically to tell us how great your favourite porn stash is. Does this make you feel like a man yet?



I don't understand why porn is always bought up in this debate about e621. FA is just as full of porn.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't understand why porn is always bought up in this debate about e621. FA is just as full of porn.


 
We're not as blatantly proud of our porn. :v


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 3, 2010)

Xenke said:


> We're not as blatantly proud of our porn. :v



Good point.


----------



## Kaik (Sep 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Nice job there, Bonzo. You came and signed up to this site specifically to tell us how great your favourite porn stash is. Does this make you feel like a man yet?



So , now because that was my first post , or that I made a mistake while writing the message (@Heimdal), it instantly becomes invalid , amirite.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> So , now because that was my first post , or that I made a mistake while writing the message (@Heimdal), it instantly becomes invalid , amirite.


 
Hey, you know that comma thing?

You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> So , now because that was my first post , or that I made a mistake while writing the message (@Heimdal), it instantly becomes invalid , amirite.


 
No, I didn't say anywhere it was invalid. Just a sort of stupid waste of a first post. Sort of defines you as a person regardless of you staying or not. The first impression is always important, and in your case you showed that you have to be here primarily to defend the name of a site known for being mostly porn, despite probably not being a part of the management team for it.

So no, not invalid, but it does give a very poor first impression for yourself.


----------



## Kaik (Sep 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> ... of a site known for being mostly porn ...


 
Oh oh... and did I tell you where most of the images come from? _That's riiigght_ , FA (ding ding)! And have you actually visited the site? Or you're just forming your opinion based on what other people tell you? There's A LOT of non-porn art.

Also , you don't really make a good impression yourself by bashing others.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> Also , you don't really make a good impression yourself by bashing others.


 Welcome to the forums. You have a lot to learn about our little community.

Hope you have fun here.


----------



## Willow (Sep 3, 2010)

What is this now?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> Oh oh... and did I tell you where most of the images come from? _That's riiigght_ , FA (ding ding)! And have you actually visited the site? Or you're just forming your opinion based on what other people tell you? There's A LOT of non-porn art.
> 
> Also , you don't really make a good impression yourself by bashing others.


 
Hey, hey, hey.

If I make a site, and pull lots and lots of porn from FA and some of it's clean art, does that mean my site will be balanced and awesome like the one you're knighting for?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> Oh oh... and did I tell you where most of the images come from? _That's riiigght_ , FA (ding ding)! And have you actually visited the site? Or you're just forming your opinion based on what other people tell you? There's A LOT of non-porn art.
> 
> Also , you don't really make a good impression yourself by bashing others.



I frequent e621 a lot and the porn out numbered the non porn by a very, very large amount.  Besides no one can visit the site until the new owner brings it back up.

And smelge, Kaik is actually right, a lot of the porn on e621 comes from here. I have seen submissions from those I watch here, appear on e621 not long after being uploaded here. It is a bit stupid to also say e621 is full of porn when you know damn well FA is aswell.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> Oh oh... and did I tell you where most of the images come from? _That's riiigght_ , FA (ding ding)!


Yes, FA has a lot of porn as well. However what seems to happen, is that all the porn gets taken from FA and distilled onto e621. Then the handy tag browsing system makes it really easy to find the porn you want. Besides FA, it also nabs it's art and porn from as many other sites as possible, so if there is a furry porn picture out there, it's probably on e621. There might be a lot of non-porn, but there is a higher percentage of porn to clean than on any other free site.



> And have you actually visited the site? Or you're just forming your opinion based on what other people tell you? There's A LOT of non-porn art.


Assumptions are bad. Yes I have been there. Furry porn doesn't really do it for me, which is why my visits have been few and occasional. What it was good for was finding how other people have been drawing stuff I was attempting. If I can't get a head right, plenty of anthro references there. And occasionally to laugh at how bad some of the porn is. Some of it is _really_ bad.

But the main problem is there may be a lot of clean stuff, but it's lost under the unclean stuff. You look for references or stuff you want to look at, you have to wade through piles of porn to get to it. At least the FA search when it's active lets you browse by classification.



> Also , you don't really make a good impression yourself by bashing others.


 Sorry, so pointing out rather politely why people were taking issue with your posts counts as bashing now? Are you one of those people that screams abuse at people who have the nerve to hold doors open for you because obviously they think you are too weak to do it yourself, not for one second entertaining the idea that they are being helpful. Get over yourself. People reacted, I told you why. If it's that much of an issue to you, you've not made any sort of decent impression or contribution to the forum and you will not be missed. Otherwise, climb off your high-horse, take a dose of humility, and join in without being a dick.



RandyDarkshade said:


> And smelge, Kaik is actually right, a lot of the porn on e621 comes from here. I have seen submissions from those I watch here, appear on e621 not long after being uploaded here. It is a bit stupid to also say e621 is full of porn when you know damn well FA is aswell.



As I said above, e621 takes it's porn from all over. It doesn't have a by you/for you policy. It's a grab what you want and upload policy. That means rather than self-created or bought art, you have art from every corner of the internet going in. And because the majority of the stuff going on it is porn, it's a distilled version of FA with less clean stuff than you would normally have.


----------



## Kaik (Sep 3, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Welcome to the forums. You have a lot to learn about our little community.
> 
> Hope you have fun here.


 
I'm already lovin' it.


Anyway go read http://inkbunny.net/journalview.php?id=1771 if you want a well thought post about e621. I'm done bashing my head against the wall here.  Arguing with people who flame at something for no reason or basis is pointless.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Meep


 
I think you will find there is a higher percentage of porn to clean art on ANY site.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> I'm already lovin' it.
> 
> 
> Anyway go read http://inkbunny.net/journalview.php?id=1771 if you want a well thought post about e621. I'm done bashing my head against the wall here.  Arguing with people who flame at something for no reason or basis is pointless it seems.



You missed smelge's post or you ignored it. He gave a legit reason as to why he dislikes it. White knights like you can't STAND the fact that not everyone is going to like your favourite site, get over it, not everyone is going to like e621, for what ever reasons.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> Anyway go read http://inkbunny.net/journalview.php?id=1771 if you want a well thought post about e621. I'm done bashing my head against the wall here.  Arguing with people who flame at something for no reason or basis is pointless it seems.


 
Ah yes, it appears you are eager to hit the martyr note. There is a point and there is basis as noted above, and nobody has properly flamed yet. If you feel like reading over my last two or three posts again, you might actually start to understand why people took issue, rather than run away crying that we don't understand you because we are evil trolls.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Ah yes, it appears you are eager to hit the martyr note. There is a point and there is basis as noted above, and nobody has properly flamed yet. If you feel like reading over my last two or three posts again, you might actually start to understand why people took issue, rather than run away crying that we don't understand you because we are evil trolls.



Yes, because apparently not liking a site now makes you a troll. I am starting to think I am one of very few people who does not have an issue with people hating a site I like. And Kaik will no doubt run away crying because people dislike his favourite site.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think you will find there is a higher percentage of porn to clean art on ANY site.


 
He was talking in comparative terms. Like, 3 to 1 instead of 10 to 1.

Furry will always have a higher percentage of porn, but some places are worse than others.

Also, @Kaik, cool read, pretty biased.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think you will find there is a higher percentage of porn to clean art on ANY site.


 
On the FA frontpage right now, there are 8 General, 1 mature and 3 adult submissions. So currently 2:1 clean to porn ratio. Certain times of the day it'll change, but on average there's usually roughly equal amounts of clean and adult art going up. It's still a high adult percentage, but not _that_ bad. As I said, e621 has stuff coming in from everywhere. As has been shown many times, the dirty art gets a lot more attention than the clean stuff, which means by default, e621 will be uploading art that has caught peoples attention, which will be the majority adult.

The distilling analogy is accurate. Think of clean art as water and adult stuff as the alcoholic content. It's addictive, but not too bad when it's mixed with the clean. Distill it, you remove the majority of the water leaving a more potent mix of alcohol, which gets people coming back for more, then they start bringing in their own drinks as well...



RandyDarkshade said:


> Yes, because apparently not liking a site now makes you a troll. I am starting to think I am one of very few people who does not have an issue with people hating a site I like. And Kaik will no doubt run away crying because people dislike his favourite site.


 
The thing is though, that he's complaining about people flaming him and hating his site, despite the fact that none of the people sort of flaming have said it is bad. Saying it's stuffed full of porn isn't slating it, it's stating a fact. It IS full of porn.

Apparently facts are ebil now.


----------



## Willow (Sep 3, 2010)

Isn't most of the art from that site reuploaded on FA, deviantART, and like, several other sites?

Oh well, I guess if you're trying to view porn you can't.


----------



## Kaik (Sep 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You missed smelge's post or you ignored it. He gave a legit reason as to why he dislikes it. White knights like you can't STAND the fact that not everyone is going to like your favourite site, get over it, not everyone is going to like e621, for what ever reasons.



And his reason was what? He doesn't like it because it repost the _decent_ stuff from FA? Whoa , amazing reason. 

Also you might want to stop throwing petty insults , and then saying "hey I ain't bashing you!"


----------



## Xenke (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> And his reason was what? He doesn't like it because it repost the _decent_ stuff from FA? Whoa , amazing reason.
> 
> Also you might want to stop throwing petty insults , and then saying "hey I ain't bashing you!"


 
You're terrible at reading.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> And his reason was what? He doesn't like it because it repost the _decent_ stuff from FA? Whoa , amazing reason.
> 
> Also you might want to stop throwing petty insults , and then saying "hey I ain't bashing you!"


Where the HELL did I throw an insult?

And you clearly DID NOT read his post if that was the only reason you found.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> And his reason was what? He doesn't like it because it repost the _decent_ stuff from FA? Whoa , amazing reason.
> 
> Also you might want to stop throwing petty insults , and then saying "hey I ain't bashing you!"


 
Please do point to the part where I said I disliked it. I'm intrigued.

And by your own admission, you just claimed that the porn was the decent stuff on FA, which kind of ruins the whole "it's not all porn" argument you were giving earlier. I did not say it was bad, I said that stuff is reposted from lots of sites because the porn is the stuff that grabs peoples attention, which is why it'll end up on e621 giving it a higher porn to clean percentage.

Again, because you are showing obvious comprehension issues, I am not bashing it, I am stating facts.

Also, I am not bashing you. When I start bashing you, you will know it because you will probably leave pretty quickly complaining about how this place is totally like TrollAffinityamirite


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 3, 2010)

I wonder how large the site is because I'd like to dump the entire server.


----------



## Kaik (Sep 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Please do point to the part where I said I disliked it. I'm intrigued.
> 
> And by your own admission, you just claimed that the porn was the decent stuff on FA, which kind of ruins the whole "it's not all porn" argument you were giving earlier. I did not say it was bad, I said that stuff is reposted from lots of sites because the porn is the stuff that grabs peoples attention, which is why it'll end up on e621 giving it a higher porn to clean percentage.


 
Judging from the previous post , your attitude towards the site  wasn't exactly very positive, thus why I said you "disliked" it -_- When I said decent stuff , I didn't say "decent porn" by the way. Also the "petty insults" part was aimed at someone else (RandyDarkshade). 
And when I posted my first post , it was actually aimed at the people posting at the other 6 pages of this thread who were flaming for no reason.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 3, 2010)

Leafblower29 said:


> I wonder how large the site is because I'd like to dump the entire server.



Pathetic thing to do.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> Judging from the previous post , your attitude towards the site  wasn't exactly very positive, thus why I said you "disliked" it -_- When I said decent stuff , I didn't say "decent porn" by the way. Also the "petty insults" part was aimed at someone else (RandyDarkshade).
> And when I posted my first post , it was actually aimed at the people posting at the other 6 pages of this thread who were flaming for no reason.



Oh look, he calling people out now, how mature.

Ya know, does it really matter if some people were flaming it for no reason? will their flaming have a mass effect on your life? Is it really important? So a few people were flaming, the only thing that should matter is the fact you like the site and they don't.

I like e621, but I am not in here white knighting to defend e621. I have one thing that some e621 users seem to have a lack of, and that is respect for other peoples views.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Pathetic thing to do.


 
How is preserving the entire site pathetic?

I believe "a certain site" which was being taken down (because priacy) had the entire server files up for grabs.


----------



## Kaik (Sep 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Oh look, he calling people out now, how mature.
> 
> Ya know, does it really matter if some people were flaming it for no reason? will their flaming have a mass effect on your life? Is it really important? So a few people were flaming, the only thing that should matter is the fact you like the site and they don't.
> 
> I like e621, but I am not in here white knighting to defend e621. I have one thing that some e621 users seem to have a lack of, and that is respect for other peoples views.


 

I'm just pointing out what you said in this thread, not that I'm pasting private conversations or something.
And I'm not screaming at others "YOU SHOULD LIEK e621!!!111" , I'm just questioning the people with the "good riddance ,that site deserves to burn" attitude.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> And I'm not screaming at others "YOU SHOULD LIEK e621!!!111" , I'm just questioning the people with the "good riddance ,that site deserves to burn" attitude.


 
There is possibly a chance some of those people could be artists who's work was posted on there without their permission? Some people like to be asked first.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> I'm just pointing out what you said in this thread, not that I'm pasting private conversations or something.
> And I'm not screaming at others "YOU SHOULD LIEK e621!!!111" , I'm just questioning the people with the "good riddance ,that site deserves to burn" attitude.



Well, perhaps they have their reasons to dislike? Maybe they just don't want to go into detail why? Or maybe some of them don't actually mean it? There could be a number of reasons for them to say such a thing.



Leafblower29 said:


> How is preserving the entire site pathetic?
> 
> I believe "a certain site" which was being taken down (because priacy) had the entire server files up for grabs.



Woops, my mistake, sorry. When you said "dump the servers" I thought you meant send it a virus or something to take it down.



Smelge said:


> There is possibly a chance some of those people  could be artists who's work was posted on there without their  permission? Some people like to be asked first.



I have seen some artists on FA complain about their works being put on e621. I think Kaik is assuming that all those who have given no reason to hate e621 don't have a reason too. But just because they haven't given one doesn't mean they don't have one. As I said there could be a number of reasons why they have said what they said.

I just went there for the art. Porn, clean, what ever I could find that tickled my fancy. I went to the forums once, got banned for. imo, no good reason except for the fact I was from FA. And the fact the mod who banned me didn't even have the decency to talk about it with me. It may have only been a three month ban but meh, there was no reason for it. 

So I just stuck to looking for art there. I just found it so much easier to find art, especially specific art. If I searched skunk, all I got was skunks (with the exception of a couple here and there) same if I searched squirrel, raccoon, etc etc.


----------



## Kaik (Sep 3, 2010)

Smelge said:


> There is possibly a chance some of those people could be artists who's work was posted on there without their permission? Some people like to be asked first.


 
They always add the link to the original image/the artist along with images. Since when is free publicity bad?
And if you _REALLY_ don't like your art posted there , you can ask an admin to take it down , or add you to DNP list even...


----------



## Geek (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> They always add the link to the original image/the artist along with images. Since when is free publicity bad?
> And if you _REALLY_ don't like your art posted there , you can ask an admin to take it down , or add you to DNP list even...


 
It doesn't matter if they posted the source. You can't just copy and reproduce something somewhere and then claim "Oh, it's okay, I gave credit to the author/artist/creator."

Artists should be allowed to choose when they are marketed.. not the reverse. They shouldn't have to notify sites that they don't want their work illegally posted there in violation of multiple copyright laws.

I don't understand why people think that this is "advertising." It's NOT advertising. It's violation of copyright law. Let the artists advertise. It's their property and their right to choose to post or not post something.

I'm tired of people taking stuff that doesn't belong to them or exercising rights that are not theirs and then getting indignant when they are called on their unethical behavior. Respect artists, please.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> They always add the link to the original image/the artist along with images. Since when is free publicity bad?
> And if you _REALLY_ don't like your art posted there , you can ask an admin to take it down , or add you to DNP list even...


 
Some artists prefer to control where their art is posted. Yeah, it is free advertising. I'm not sure why some artists are opposed to it, but in the end, it should be their choice.


----------



## Jude (Sep 3, 2010)

I have never heard of it before this. So what, a porn site got shut down? :/
Is it really that big of a deal?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 3, 2010)

Kaik said:


> They always add the link to the original image/the artist along with images. Since when is free publicity bad?
> And if you _REALLY_ don't like your art posted there , you can ask an admin to take it down , or add you to DNP list even...



e621 has a DNP list? I never knew that. I know fchan has a DNP list.



Geek said:


> It doesn't matter if they posted the source. You can't just copy and reproduce something somewhere and then claim "Oh, it's okay, I gave credit to the author/artist/creator."



Actually, yes they can.



> Artists should be allowed to choose when they are marketed.. not the reverse. They shouldn't have to notify sites that they don't want their work illegally posted there in violation of multiple copyright laws.



Actually an artist has very little protection as there works are not usually copyright registered and many artwork is not for monetary gain. I was recently linked to a very good site explaining and debugging the "myths" about copyright. If anyone wants a link to said site I'll be happy to post it in this thread or PM it. I knew bookmarking it was a good idea.

I don't understand why people think that this is "advertising." It's NOT advertising. It's violation of copyright law. Let the artists advertise. It's their property and their right to choose to post or not post something.



> I'm tired of people taking stuff that doesn't belong to them or exercising rights that are not theirs and then getting indignant when they are called on their unethical behavior. Respect artists, please.



I hate when people take a piece of art and then claim it as their own. As for people who link to the original source, it could be classed as "fair use" it could be classed as people using it to reference an artist from another site (like a fan of said artist) in an attempt to get the artist more watches.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Sep 3, 2010)

Goody thing I save the pictures I like, otherwise Id be pretty dam sad.

Still, sucks to see it go, I hope something like it is created again.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 3, 2010)

BrennanTheWolfy said:


> Goody thing I save the pictures I like, otherwise Id be pretty dam sad.
> 
> Still, sucks to see it go, I hope something like it is created again.


 
Ya know, it is normally a good idea to check recent posts in a thread aswell. If you had you would have known that e621 is coming back soon.


----------



## Geek (Sep 3, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I hate when people take a piece of art and then claim it as their own. As for people who link to the original source, it could be classed as "fair use" it could be classed as people using it to reference an artist from another site (like a fan of said artist) in an attempt to get the artist more watches.



The anime imageboards like minitokyo.net should be sued to death for years by major japanese animation companies. This is one of the reason why i love the furry community, we like family... i mean most of the time we know the artist of a particular furry art... unlike the anime fandom where you steal an art, claim it as yours and use it to create web layouts and stuffs with it... and nobody gives a damn about the japanese artist.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Actually an artist has very little protection as there works are not usually copyright registered and many artwork is not for monetary gain. I was recently linked to a very good site explaining and debugging the "myths" about copyright. If anyone wants a link to said site I'll be happy to post it in this thread or PM it. I knew bookmarking it was a good idea.



It's true but the only way to protect your art these days is to watermark all your images to death and keep the original.

Like this:







I know it's ugly but i can guarantee that no art thief will bother to try to steal your work.

It's all the artist's responsibility to protect it.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Actually, yes they can.



The artist need to be notified first... must give permission to advertise the creation and the creator.

Imagine you create an art and publish it at fur affinity... then a year later, all of a sudden someone used your art to make a pixar movie... you'll be like WTF ??? sure... sure they gave you credits at the end of the movie but damn... i"ll be super pissed.

I would have loved if they asked me first... and then negotiate. I hate surprises.

It's like if i post a picture of my self on facebook and BAM ! I see myself on some porn site or CNN... I'll freak out to death X_X


----------



## Cam (Sep 3, 2010)

Im just gonna continue playing robot unicorn c:

Best use of the site so far


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't repost art myself. Unless it is a piece I paid for or that has been bought for me, or done as a give, and even then full credit is given to the original creator. But I don't do it willy nilly.


----------



## foxmusk (Sep 3, 2010)

fuck, man. i wish my art was getting posted places...other than by myself on fchan.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Woops, my mistake, sorry. When you said "dump the servers" I thought you meant send it a virus or something to take it down.



:shock: No one would say something like that publicly for everyone to know it was them.


----------



## Geek (Sep 4, 2010)

If it's hosted on a Unix OS, there is no need to worry about infecting the website.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> If it's hosted on a Unix OS, there is no need to worry about infecting the website.


 
Lol, why?


----------



## Geek (Sep 4, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Lol, why?



It's virtually impossible to get infected on those operating systems. Viruses are mostly designed to attack windows servers... not on Linux, Mac, OpenBSD servers.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> It's virtually impossible to get infected on those operating systems. Viruses are mostly designed to attack windows servers... not on Linux, Mac, OpenBSD servers.


 
Anyone willing to put time into it could do it.

And furs/internet people are crazy.

I don't see any system being safe.


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> If it's hosted on a Unix OS, there is no need to worry about infecting the website.


 


Geek said:


> It's virtually impossible to get infected on those operating systems. Viruses are mostly designed to attack windows servers... not on Linux, Mac, OpenBSD servers.


 
heimdal if you're reading this
this right here is why i trashed and made fun of the guy
not in defense of FA
not in the expectation that all attempts to compete will fail
but that he's utterly clueless about what he's saying
he is the funroll-loops of furry art community site commentary


----------



## Kaik (Sep 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> The artist need to be notified first... must give permission to advertise the creation and the creator.
> 
> Imagine you create an art and publish it at fur affinity... then a year later, all of a sudden someone used your art to make a pixar movie... you'll be like WTF ??? sure... sure they gave you credits at the end of the movie but damn... i"ll be super pissed.
> 
> ...



In your example , they (pixar) would be making money off someone else's art without their permission , which is copyright infringementation. And yes , cnn could post your picture without your permission as long as they'd give credit to you.


----------



## Geek (Sep 4, 2010)

Kaik said:


> In your example , they (pixar) would be making money off someone else's art without their permission , which is copyright infringementation. And yes , cnn could post your picture without your permission as long as they'd give credit to you.


 
e621 would be using your work without permission to gain traffic and if they put ads on them they can collect money out of it! I call this a fraud... who care about the artist... all they want if using your work to gain some Alexa ranking and money.

No respect to the artists whatsoever.



Xenke said:


> Anyone willing to put time into it could do it.
> 
> And furs/internet people are crazy.
> 
> I don't see any system being safe.



Some facts:

- There are NO viruses that currently infect Linux, OS X, BSD, Red Hat, Suse.
- There is no spyware that can infect Linux, OS X, BSD, Red Hat, Suse.
- Windows Viruses cannot infect your Linux, OS X, BSD, Red Hat, Suse machines.
- There ARE a couple of trojans (and variants) but these would require you to knowingly download and install pirated software, or a bogus 'video codec'.
- Linux, OS X, BSD, Red Hat, Suse will warn you about these anyway.

You would have to be incredibly stupid to allow your Linux, OS X, BSD, Red Hat, Suse machine to get infected.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> e621 would be using your work without permission to gain traffic and if they put ads on them they can collect money out of it! I call this a fraud... who care about the artist... all they want if using your work to gain some Alexa ranking and money.
> 
> No respect to the artists whatsoever.



Actually, I believe the admins of e621 don't gain any money personally as they use it to keep the site running. Which is hard as they seem to always accept donations aswell. And to be honest there are not many adverts on e621.





> Some facts:
> 
> - There are NO viruses that currently infect Linux, OS X, BSD, Red Hat, Suse.
> - There is no spyware that can infect Linux, OS X, BSD, Red Hat, Suse.
> ...



You'd have to be pretty dumb to get any machine infected.


----------



## SFox (Sep 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I think you will find there is a higher percentage of porn to clean art on ANY site.


 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1932796#cid:14580554

About 65% of all uploads on FA are rated general. So this simply isn't true.


----------



## Geek (Sep 4, 2010)

somberfox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1932796#cid:14580554
> 
> About 65% of all uploads on FA are rated general. So this simply isn't true.



The problem is not adult nudity, adult pornography, or adult furries that are illegal, it's *any portrayal of under-aged sex or nudity*, period that are illegal. As long as you stay away from the under-aged stuff, you should be fine.



> The PROTECT Act, which was signed into law by George W Bush in 2003, includes prohibitions against illustrations depicting child pornography, including computer-generated illustrations, also known as virtual child pornography. This is distinctly different from the previous Child Pornography Prevention Act of 1996 which had been struck down by the Supreme Court in 2002 as unconstitutional.
> 
> You can read the particulars of the law here (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PROTECT_Act_of_2003), but note the phrase that reads: "Prohibits drawings, sculptures, and pictures of such drawings and sculptures depicting minors in actions or situations that meet the Miller test of being obscene, OR are engaged in sex acts that are deemed to meet the same obscene condition."
> 
> Note further that there has already been one conviction through this law: "The first conviction of a person found to have violated the sections of the act relating to virtual child pornography, Dwight Whorley of Virginia, was upheld in a 2-1 panel decision of the Fourth Circuit Court of Appeals in December 2008.[12] This was in apparent contradiction to a previous U.S. Supreme Court ruling that stated virtual child pornography was protected free speech." That last line indicates that the matter and the issue haven't yet had their final day in the courts, but until it does go back to the Supreme Court, it remains the law in effect.



Look up Trevor Watson. I believe he had to leave the country because of his drawings. It sucks but it's better to be safe than sorry in this. You don't want to go to jail for drawing.

I wouldn't take any risks in the United States of Jesusland.

I know, it's stupid but that is the world we currently live in.



RandyDarkshade said:


> You'd have to be pretty dumb to get any machine infected.



Windows does NOT warn you. With Windows, you could leave your computer on 24/7 without touching it and still get infected without your consent.


----------



## SFox (Sep 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> The problem is not adult nudity, adult pornography, or adult furries that are illegal, it's *any portrayal of under-aged sex or nudity*, period that are illegal. As long as you stay away from the under-aged stuff, you should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
In what way is this relevant to what I posted?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 4, 2010)

somberfox said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1932796#cid:14580554
> 
> About 65% of all uploads on FA are rated general. So this simply isn't true.



I stand corrected. Come to think of it, I get more general submissions in my subs list than adult. So the porn being more than clean in the fandom is just an illusion created by sites like e621 and fchan that mostly house pornographic material. Fchan does however have a section dedicated to clean stuff which is just as large as the other boards.



Geek said:


> Windows does NOT warn you. With Windows, you could leave your computer on 24/7 without touching it and still get infected without your consent.



This is why people should use anti-virus programs. AVG is brilliant. It gives a pop up window if it detects a potentially dangerous website, and even blocks them. AVG runs the whole time I am online, and updates automatically on a daily basis.

This reminds me, I have not ran a spybot scan for ages, might be why firefox is slow.


----------



## Geek (Sep 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This is why people should use anti-virus programs. AVG is brilliant. It gives a pop up window if it detects a potentially dangerous website, and even blocks them. AVG runs the whole time I am online, and updates automatically on a daily basis.
> 
> This reminds me, I have not ran a spybot scan for ages, might be why firefox is slow.



In Windows, you have to use 3rd party software for everything and that's one of the worst things in Windows. Always headache is this a virus or trojan what I'm downloading now. And it takes over 2 weeks for any anti-virus program to to detect new trojan/virus so if I make a virus now, I can spread it to Windows computers for at least 2 weeks and nobody will see it and remove it.



RandyDarkshade said:


> So the porn being more than clean in the fandom is just an illusion created by sites like e621 and fchan that mostly house pornographic material. Fchan does however have a section dedicated to clean stuff which is just as large as the other boards.



Looking through the allegations, I note that, although the 'loli' charge is predominant, it was not the only one being brought against the site -- that there were also issues of copyright infringement, DMCA abuses and a lack of proper response from the admins in taking down images. In short, the site, like so many of its ilk, has been essentially 'asking for trouble' for quite a long time, so the inevitable result is not really a surprise.


----------



## NightHawkX (Sep 4, 2010)

Oh god man, this site was my favorite, and now it's gone?

Tragic, TRAGIC!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 4, 2010)

NightHawkX said:


> Oh god man, this site was my favorite, and now it's gone?
> 
> Tragic, TRAGIC!



It will be back, read the thread.



Geek said:


> Looking through the allegations, I note that, although the 'loli' charge is predominant, it was not the only one being brought against the site -- that there were also issues of copyright infringement, DMCA abuses and a lack of proper response from the admins in taking down images. In short, the site, like so many of its ilk, has been essentially 'asking for trouble' for quite a long time, so the inevitable result is not really a surprise.



Aarently the new owner is updating the "take down" policy which I am assuming is the policy on taking down images.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> If it's hosted on a Unix OS, there is no need to worry about infecting the website.


 
This is patently false.

Web servers are vulnerable to infections via insecure Web applications without any regard for the operating systems running the servers. Web server infections have become so severe and cross-platform a problem that a coalition called the Open Web Application Security Project was formed to improve server security by improving Web application security.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> Some facts:
> 
> - There are NO viruses that currently infect Linux, OS X, BSD, Red Hat, Suse.
> - There is no spyware that can infect Linux, OS X, BSD, Red Hat, Suse.
> ...


 
As I said, ANYONE who would want to put time into could do it. Just because there isn't one (which I'm calling bullshit on) doesn't mean it can't exist.

Also, what Ariel said.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 4, 2010)

Geek said:


> Some facts:
> 
> - There are NO viruses that currently infect Linux, OS X, BSD, Red Hat, Suse.
> - There is no spyware that can infect Linux, OS X, BSD, Red Hat, Suse.
> ...


 
Not true I've seen OS X viruses myself. Also I'm sorry I didn't intend to make this thread go off track a bit.


----------



## RageDragon (Sep 4, 2010)

_This is the song that never ends~ It just goes on an on my friends~_


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 4, 2010)

And nothing of value was lost



oh wait, yeah
all the stolen art :3c


----------



## cpam (Sep 4, 2010)

Kaik said:


> They always add the link to the original image/the artist along with images. Since when is free publicity bad?
> And if you _REALLY_ don't like your art posted there , you can ask an admin to take it down , or add you to DNP list even...


 
Free publicity is bad when it's the kind of publicity you don't want... such as having your work appearing side-by-side with work you personally find depraved or disgusting.  And the idea that it's being done for the sake of free advertising is a conceit, a way of excusing the act of copyright infringement -- "Hey, it's okay if I'm stealing!  I'm doing this guy a favor!"  "Free advertising" is one of the great myths of the Internet.  (http://www.templetons.com/brad/copymyths.html)

There shouldn't _need _to _be _a DNP list, as its illegal to repost _any _copyrighted work without prior permission of the artist.  And the problem with a DNP list is that quite often posters don't bother to check it ("it's toooooooo long!") and put up prohibited art anyway with a lameass apology ("If it's DNP I'm sorry go ahead and yank it lol").  And the admins were notably slow at pulling art off when complaints were made; several artists have complained about this.  The only artist whose complaints got immediate notice was Jeremy Bernal, and that's because he never hesitated to back it up with a lawyer.


----------



## cpam (Sep 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> e621 has a DNP list? I never knew that. I know fchan has a DNP list.



From what I've seen, most of the 'chan' style art sites use the same DNP list.  I don't know if they all update them though.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Actually an artist has very little protection as there works are not usually copyright registered and many artwork is not for monetary gain. I was recently linked to a very good site explaining and debugging the "myths" about copyright. If anyone wants a link to said site I'll be happy to post it in this thread or PM it. I knew bookmarking it was a good idea.



It's not quite true that an artist has little protection -- what he has with an unregistered copyright is a much tougher time of it.  Registering the copyright simplifies a lot of the court proceedings and helps ensure his case.  He still has protections without it, but it will be a much tougher slog.  (I think you were actually trying to say that, but I wanted to make it a little clearer.)


----------



## Rottenmeats (Sep 5, 2010)

lookabout said:


> Exactly what I thought, but now we can't have that anymore because of some assholes going the way of a terrorist (perhaps that's a bit much, but still)


 
AHAHA.
OH NO FOLLOWING THE LAW IS NOW TERRORIST ACTS.

Psh kid, grow up.


----------



## RageDragon (Sep 5, 2010)

Following the law is a terrorist act? brb, loling forever.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 5, 2010)

Well come on now, there was even a facebook group against it (started by a good friend of mine). With that much trolling SOMETHING had to have happened.


----------



## RageDragon (Sep 5, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well come on now, there was even a facebook group against it (started by a good friend of mine). With that much trolling SOMETHING had to have happened.


 
_ Now let's not be hasty_. After all I still have some hope that someone will start crying "It's terrorists and shit ain't ran right since the darky got elected!"


----------



## Qoph (Sep 5, 2010)

Now there's a thread for it coming back... so we don't need this one.


----------

